# SS Oriana-revell 50th annv edition



## S. Toth

Well, the this morning was the first part of the building of the ss oriana, the model was ordered, and should be in the mail tomorrow. I will keep updated on the build progress through this thread. Thanks to everyone for the encouragement!(Thumb)


----------



## makko

I await your updates!
I see you are in Northampton - I lived in Kettering for several years!
Regards,
Dave


----------



## S. Toth

Thanks, she should arrive within 3-8 business days. Since this is my first "large" model ship can you give me any points of supplies to have ready for when it arrives?

Thanks, and Best Regards
Steve


----------



## sparkie2182

Do you intend to paint her hull in the corn colours of the Orient Line, or the less distinctive white hull of P&O, Steve?

In my local maritime museum (Oriana's build town)... there is a large scale model of her..............

http://www.dockmuseum.org.uk/default.aspx?page=385

http://www.dockmuseum.org.uk/default.aspx?page=0

If it would be of interest/use to you......... i will take some pics of her in her Orient Line colours and post here.

The model is the Shipbuilders (Vickers Armstrong) original build model.


----------



## S. Toth

Yes, if possible can you post them. As for the colours I am not sure I am leaning towards the original orient colours what do you think?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sparkie2182

Agreed.............. i will post the pics soonest, the museum works restricted hours until
easter, but i will post as soon as i can.

best regards

S2182


----------



## S. Toth

is there a specific name for the colour so as I might get it for when it arrives.


----------



## sparkie2182

As i recall, the colour was known as simply "corn coloured" by the local lads who built her...... 

Her entire expanse of afterdeck was made of "Caulked teak", so that should be simple to reproduce.

This may interest you, Steve................i suspect from the more recent Oriana..............


http://public.fotki.com/Magwa/cruising/oriana-2007/orianas-exterior/on-deck-at-night---/


----------



## S. Toth

Thanks, Those were some interesting photos. The new oriana is certainly a nice looking ship compared to the newest ship's being built. I like how she follows on some faint touches of the original.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## S. Toth

*The first steps of assembling a legend*

Alright everyone it has arrived. I have scanned through everything, and now I have a few questions before starting my seemingly 1st time monstrous task. It seems to state that I should paint before assembling, shall I does this include the main hull? Small parts will be painted first, but I thought it easier, and ultimately cleaner to pain main hull once completed? Thanks Everyone, Steve


----------



## sparkie2182

This was always my dilemma........on balance, paint first ....... but handle with very great care thereafter.


----------



## S. Toth

I am not sure I understand fully. Should I paint and handle with care, or only paint smaller harder to paint pieces so as not to mess up the main job? I thought that painting the main hull and superstructure first would mean glue residue, and scuffs once completed.

Thanks, Steve Toth


----------



## sparkie2182

I always painted the hull in the two seperate halves, then assembled the rest of the 
model and joined them all together at the end.

Each to his own.......... many will disagree, im sure.


----------



## S. Toth

Well Im editing my previous statement because after going over it and letting it all dry it hasn't turned out half bad. I got the hull colour right on, but my stripe needs a-lot of work. Tomorrow I will do both green stripes, and the red.


----------



## sparkie2182

I used sellotape to get the boottopping as straight as possible.


----------



## Tony Crompton

For the Boot Topping and "Lines" round the hull I use tape from a Model shop usually available in many colours and widths then paint up to or on top of this tape. Takes all the "Freehand" out of it and masking tape is often not the answer. 

Car accessory shops are often a good source of lining tape. Also "Hobbycraft" sell sheets of self adhesive lines in various colours and widths, the small width being fine enough for 1250 scale modesl.

Tony


----------



## Tankman

The best masking tape to use is that made by Tamiya. It comes in various widths to suit the application, is low-tack so will not pull paint off when removed and will adhere to quite sharp contours without trying to lift. I have used nothing else for years. 

Chris


----------



## S. Toth

Thanks guys, Im going to have to go pick up some tape for it because trying to do it without simply won't work.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## S. Toth

Well as of this morning I have joined the 2 hull sections the read, and green lines are not yet on, but will be added shortly, I am still gathering supplies, and that's why it may be taking longer then usual


----------



## makko

Keep at it - Set mini projects, glue and paint and it will be done in no time. Find the Tamiya tape - Highly recommended.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## S. Toth

Thanks, I will have to pick some up this week.
Best Regards, 
Steve


----------



## S. Toth

I have now installed the rudder, propeller shafts and a rear portion of the deck as can be seen in the above photo.


----------



## sparkie2182

A couple of pics which may be of interest Stephen................Best regards.


----------



## S. Toth

Very Nice, is this model yours?


----------



## S. Toth

sorry I have not updated in awhile, just have had so much going on. I plan to work on it again this week sometime.


----------



## michael charters

The main thing to remember in Model making is to enjoy every moment. No matter what they turn out like.


----------



## Lachlan

We haven't heard from Stephen about progress on his model of Oriana for a month or two - is there anything to report? I like to see someone modelling Oriana because I am making a model of her and have found it a bit of a challenge.

My model has taken about five years so far I am embarrassed to say, but it is not a rush job. The builder's model that Sparkie included photographs of looks like it is 1:96 which is the same scale I am using. I have included a couple of pictures of my work-in-progress. I think there is a while to go on it yet. It can be hard to know when a model is finished: the detail can be endless. 

I am thinking about QE2 as my next subject. Does anyone know where the line drawings might be available from for QE2? I never did find the body lines for Oriana but I do have an excellent GA which has made the model possible.

I agree with Michael - I think the fun of model making is the sense of satisfaction in firing up your imagination and achieving an outcome that you think is worthwhile - however it turns out, as Michael said.


----------



## sparkie2182

A splendid piece of work.............

i have seen the builders model on many occasions and yours is superior in many ways.

Outstanding!!!


----------



## cos918

Hi there
Here is a link to a set of QE2 plans. they are not the best but that is all I know of.

John

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/QE-II-plan-/2...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ea9f28bf9


----------



## S. Toth

hie lachlan im still working on her about once a week just finishing up school, will take pictures hull is completely assembled


----------



## Lachlan

Stephen, I am looking forward to your pictures when you are ready. Sparkie, thanks for the compliments on my model. Do you know if Vickers or someone built another, larger model of Oriana? Builders' models were often 1:48 scale. I remember seeing the 1:48 builder's model of SS France in the offices of Chantiers de l'Atlantique. It must have been 6.6 metres (over 21 feet) long. I have only seen pictures of them, but aren't the models of QM, QE and QE2 in the museum in Glasgow 1:48 scale?

Oriana was such a significant ship that you'd think there would have been a big display model built for her owners. 

John, I will get that copy of the QE2 plan and see how it looks. Thanks for putting me onto it. I have had a bit of correspondence over QE2 plans. For anyone who knows about the Q3 and Q4 (QE2) story, I can tell you about this if you're interested, if not I won't bore you. 
Also, after a lot of research (and with the help of Simon Lockyer) I have ac***ulated a lot of detail about Oriana and how she was changed over the years for anyone who is making a model. Again, I'm happy to share that if anyone's interested.


----------



## Duncan112

Builders model in The Dock Museum Barrow

http://www.dockmuseum.org/detail.php?t=objects&type=all&f=&s=oriana&record=5

1:96 rather than 1:48 but mechanised


----------



## S. Toth

I now have all of the forward and aft decking painted and installed


----------



## sparkie2182

Lachlan.........

To my knowledge the only model existing is the one featured here.
i suspect if there had been another, i would know of it.

regards

S2182


----------



## Lachlan

Sparkie

I'm sure you're right and that you would know if there was another model. 

I have made a mould for the vent uptake (sometimes mistaken for a second funnel) because I noticed that on the ship it was not circular at bottom. The one I had made, finished and painted was round at the top and the bottom so I had to make another one. This is harder than I thought it would be. I am also making a mould for the lifeboats and hope to produce them soon. 

I have nearly finished the foredeck detail. I try to finish an area at a time, otherwise I get dispirited with lots of half finished things that make finishing the whole model seem impossible. I don't know about you other modellers, but I find the patience required for the last 10% of the model is nearly as much as for the rest put together. 

One problem I haven't solved yet is how to do the lettering for the ship's name for the bow, stern and nameboards. Are there people who do this? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## sydney heads

Hi Lachlan
You mention large models of the Oriana- some twenty five or more years ago, I still vividly remember seeing a manned model of her sailing on Sydney Harbour. The "skipper" sat between the two funnels. I have only found one single photo of this model on the net, on a British modelling site. The last believed whereabouts of this twenty-plus foot model was in Brisbane.
She was magnificent!
Cheers John


----------



## Lachlan

Hi John,
Yes, I had forgotten about that. I used to see it moored in Rushcutters Bay in Sydney. I wonder why it was built - as a promotional thing or purely as a very big model. I think I recall seeing pictures somewhere of the model being made from a converted launch of some kind.
Cheers, Lachlan


----------



## G0SLP

Lachlan, for your lettering there are several makers of transfers on the market, but I'd have a look at the Letraset ranges which many good stationers have, as a first option. It's a while since I bought any, but I'm sure that the font you require will be out there. Just don't forget to protect them with varnish after applying them. I must admit that I'm suprised that there isn't a sheet of transfers supplied with the kit though - from my days with Airfix kits (more years ago than I care to remember!), I recall that one always got suitable transfers with them.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## keith powell

Hi all, 

New here. 

Did I read earlier that there was the possibility of drawing/plans for the oriana available? I am so inspired by your builds, that I would like to see if I am able to attempt one myself?

HopefullyI can get them.

Thank you and great to see such fine work. Well done. 

Keith Powell


----------



## Lachlan

Hi Mark,

thanks for that suggestion. I have had a look at the Letraset web site and there are fonts that are very close to being right. I will pursue that further. I am building it from scratch which is why there is no transfer sheet and why all these things such as lettering are little problems that have to be solved as we go along.

Cheers, Lachlan


----------



## keith powell

Hi all, 

Well I wanted to show you the problem I m having. These are a 3d rendition on a server I have built over the last weekend.

I am using some photos from various places around the web, but I have no idea of the scale? Also I don't have any plan apart from the pictures themselves?

Is there anyway I can get a plan, other than using photos? I know that there were modifications as there seems to be some sort of overpass on the photo of my mum, by the dragon pool, and a smaller paddling pool also, that disappears later on?? I am not to bothered about those facts at this stage, asits more structural and measurments like heights and widths, I am keen toget to grips with first.

I know that it might not be modelling to everyone, but hopefully, doing it digitaly will allow me to understand the structures and design, before undertaking a full blown scale model. 

Please let me know if you are able to offer some pointers to where I can get good layouts, blueprints or plans?? (If they exist of course)

Thank you for your time, 
Keith Powell


----------



## G0SLP

Lachlan said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> thanks for that suggestion. I have had a look at the Letraset web site and there are fonts that are very close to being right. I will pursue that further. I am building it from scratch which is why there is no transfer sheet and why all these things such as lettering are little problems that have to be solved as we go along.
> 
> Cheers, Lachlan


D'oh! Put that down as a 'senior moment', Lachlan. (Ouch)

Anyway, I'm glad I was able to help.

Happy modelling!


----------



## S. Toth

i am now finished except for painting, and small details


----------



## Lachlan

Stephen,

It's nearly a year since you told us that your ORIANA model was pretty much finished but I don't think we ever saw a picture of your hard work. May we see it?

My model of the big O is still inching towards being finished. I'm doing all the railings and then there will only be the boats to go. I still haven't come up with an easy way of doing the lifeboats. Twenty-one of the twenty-three are each about 120mm long. The other two are smaller. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## markrider

Lachlan said:


> Stephen,
> 
> It's nearly a year since you told us that your ORIANA model was pretty much finished but I don't think we ever saw a picture of your hard work. May we see it?
> 
> My model of the big O is still inching towards being finished. I'm doing all the railings and then there will only be the boats to go. I still haven't come up with an easy way of doing the lifeboats. Twenty-one of the twenty-three are each about 120mm long. The other two are smaller. Anyone got any ideas?


Hi Lachlan
Your model is Great would love to see more photos of it. i went on here quiote a few times first time i was 6 months old and last was 10 i remember the play room at the stern where i first made airfix models, 
both my parants worked for P&O so was on Oriana and canberra a lot,
i have built the Airfix Canberra model both as the Falklands with all the weathering and normal one i have got the Airfix QM2 on the go at the mo which im lighing up with leds next up is the Oriana

But my Plans are to build a big scale model of Canberra as im only 36 so have a few years i hope to plan and build it

Mark


----------

